# visiting La Jolla - rides?



## solace (Jun 1, 2004)

Any suggestions for rides around La Jolla - I am visiting in August and would
enjoy a couple of rides while I am there. Any information will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.

S


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

solace said:


> Any suggestions for rides around La Jolla - I am visiting in August and would
> enjoy a couple of rides while I am there. Any information will be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> S


Lots of good stuff. 
There is a free map you can order on-line: http://www.ridelink.org/online_orderform.html
It is good.

The Coast Highway, Hwy 1, is fun, and you can go as far as you want. Depending where in La Jolla you are starting, I would point you in different directions. Your best bet will probably be to get to Torrey Pines Blvd and head up the coast. There are some moderate hills along the route, but no big mountains.

This is one of the biggest club rides:
http://www.sdbc.org/html/satride.html


----------

